# Tournament Question...



## Reel Addiction (Apr 27, 2015)

Never fished in an offshore tournament like the MBGFC Memorial Day Outboard Shootout, but interested, someone give me the run down. You have an entry fee $500 then you have the option of different Cash Award categories. How does the cash awards work? Are cash award winnings on top of the regular payout for each species? I seem to always be down fishing on the weekends of the MBGFC tournaments and I usually go down to the marina and check out the weigh ins and they seem like fun events. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

The cash awards are tournaments within the tournament. You compete against everyone in the overall tournament. But if you are in the cash awards you are only competing against the other boats that are also entered in those categories you are entered in. The only way to win any serious money in the MBGFC tourneys is in the cash awards. In addition, you can win a pretty good check with a fish that doesn't even make the overall leader board.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

the No. 1 thing I can tell you is that fishing tournaments like this is a blast and addictive! Something about competing just adds to the mix. Typically most of the larger tournaments are two day events that has made it very difficult for smaller boats to compete. This gave rise to MBGFC adding a "one day shootout" for the outboard powered and <32' guys, which is a great thing to do. You show up Friday night along with everyone else and you leave out Friday night like everyone else, but your day ends Saturday evening. The other boats will stay out and fish Sunday.

As to the money, the entry fee gets you and your crew a great cookout dinner, free beer and soft drinks. Its a great time to catch up with old friends as well as make a few new ones. In addition to the meal, you get a ditty bag filled with tournament t shirts for the crew, buggies, hats, stickers etc... They will have prizes and trophies set out at the cookout for you to see, prizes will be for 1-3rd Tuna, dolphin, wahoo, Catch & Release and kill blue marlin. First place prices are usually valued at over $1000 or so. There is also a pay 1-3rd based on how many boats enter. All of this is included in your base entry fee.

All the other money you hear about, the big money is Calcutta money. This money that is a side bet of sorts by category that is managed and handled by the club. There is typically $100,$500, $2000, $50000 and sometimes $10k or even $20k depending on the tournament for each category of fish. Wagering any money in the calcutta bets is purely optional.

If you choose not to enter this tournament you should give serious thought to the MBGFC Limited or "Monkey Boat" tournament. It's held in the end of July and is always a blast to fish.

Be mindful however, if you fish one you will most likely be hooked!


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

And as for the break down of payout. and y'all correct me if I'm wrong, the payout is as follows (it is on their website, but I'm too lazy to click over to it): 10% of each cash category goes to MBGFC to cover costs, then after that 1st is 50%, 2nd is 30%, 3rd is 20%. If only two qualifying fish are weighed the split is 60/40. And if only one fish is weighed obviously 100%. If a fish is not weighed, then the club takes their 10% and the entry money is refunded to the participants. Again if I'm wrong, someone correct me, but I'm pretty sure this is how they have been doing it for years.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> And as for the break down of payout. and y'all correct me if I'm wrong, the payout is as follows (it is on their website, but I'm too lazy to click over to it): 10% of each cash category goes to MBGFC to cover costs, then after that 1st is 50%, 2nd is 30%, 3rd is 20%. If only two qualifying fish are weighed the split is 60/40. And if only one fish is weighed obviously 100%. If a fish is not weighed, then the club takes their 10% and the entry money is refunded to the participants. Again if I'm wrong, someone correct me, but I'm pretty sure this is how they have been doing it for years.


Off the site:


----------



## Reel Addiction (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for the responses guys! Looking forward to maybe fishing the Monkey boat or the Labor Day shootout. Hope to meet some of you at the dock.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

It is a great time. Just be aware as you leave out. There will probably be 120 boats leaving out of OB for the tournament after the captains meeting. Just want to be careful. There will be boats in front of you that are slower than you, and boats behind you that are faster than you. It is easy to get disorientated at night running a boat, even more so coming out of Perdido Pass with a bunch of lights from condos and a ton of boats all around.


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

The Outboard Shootout I think is the 'Best Bet'. If 20 boats enter, the first place team will win $7,500. That's pretty good odds! The Outboard Shootout is strictly a cash prize event. There are also optional cash awards, but for your $500 entry fee, you get a ditty bucket, shirts, etc and the big party on Friday night and a chance at $7,500

Feel free to reach out to me if you have any questions. Good luck and be safe


----------

